# Moving to Mexico... Where to begin?



## Lorranne (Feb 11, 2013)

Hello all, 
I know that this question has been asked many times and I have read many of them but they just don't give me the info I need. I am looking to go there July/August. 
I am wanting to move to Mexico, very near the California TJ border. I currently work and live in San Diego and will be keeping my job here. I have figured that I will need to get a tourist visa and that lasts me 6 months. Other than that I 'm a bit lost. I take it that I need to go to the Mexico consulate here to apply, but I am not sure. What do I need to get it (already have my passport card), how long does it take, how much does it cost, is that the right place to go?
Next is I have been looking through Craigslist to find a place but it's been awkward at best. I don't have the time to go down there to look (which is a big problem I know) is there a service that is affordable that I can maybe have search for me with my requirements?
If I don't' find a place that includes utilities what do I need to do for that? Is there a deposit fee? How do I bring my items across? 
I also want to get a large dog, how would I go about traveling back and forth with him across the border? I do know that I need records of shots and I believe a notarized paper of rabies vaccination that has to be at least 72 hrs old but not more than 6 months? Also would I need to update this every 6 months? How about needing insurance to drive there? I have read that if I am within the zone that I won't need it.
And The last thing I can think of is how do I go about with taxes? 
I thank you all for your time on helping me with this. Hope the New Year is treating all well!


----------



## mickisue1 (Mar 10, 2012)

Lorraine, have you visited the place where you are thinking of living?

If not, what made you decide that you would enjoy living there?

Your best bet is to at least spend a long weekend, looking around seeing if a) it's as attractive to you as a place to live as you think it will be b) you find a neighborhood that seems friendly and safe c) you can deal with the time it takes to cross the border to and from work on a regular basis and d) a whole lot of other considerations I haven't thought of.

But some of them are the issues around moving somewhere VS the tourist visa you are contemplating.


----------



## Lorranne (Feb 11, 2013)

mickisue1 said:


> Lorraine, have you visited the place where you are thinking of living?
> 
> If not, what made you decide that you would enjoy living there?
> 
> ...


Yes I have been there many times and I know that I do want to go. I have a few area's in mind and also have heard of the american style living (complexes dedicated to Americans living in mexico). I have put a lot of though into this and have looked other options and this is what I have chosen. 
Thank you for your reply!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Lorranne said:


> Hello all,
> I know that this question has been asked many times and I have read many of them but they just don't give me the info I need. I am looking to go there July/August.
> I am wanting to move to Mexico, very near the California TJ border. I currently work and live in San Diego and will be keeping my job here. I have figured that I will need to get a tourist visa and that lasts me 6 months. Other than that I 'm a bit lost. I take it that I need to go to the Mexico consulate here to apply, but I am not sure. What do I need to get it (already have my passport card), how long does it take, how much does it cost, is that the right place to go?
> Next is I have been looking through Craigslist to find a place but it's been awkward at best. I don't have the time to go down there to look (which is a big problem I know) is there a service that is affordable that I can maybe have search for me with my requirements?
> ...


You don't need to visit the Mexican Consulate, you can just cross the border and get a Tourist visa at that time. I don't know the cost, maybe $20 or $30 usd. Bringing a car across at Tijuana is easier than other places but I don't know the rules. You definitely will need to check with your insurance company about coverage in Mexico. I will be surprised if it is covered even in Baja.

Crossing the border is time consuming. You say you will continue to work in San Diego, so factor in the time involved in crossing the border frequently.

I don't know about taking a dog back and forth frequently.

Finding a place to live is better done when you are in Mexico. Most places are not advertised online and the ones that are are expensive. Don't worry about utilities. Either they will be included or you just pay them.

Finally, I am not sure what taxes you are asking about, US Income taxes, property tax, Mexican taxes?


----------



## mes1952 (Dec 11, 2012)

Most U.S. policies do not provide coverage in Mexico be it Baja or anywhere else. The problem with bring the dog across will always be going into the U.S....and do you expect to have a dog in the car with you for 1+ hour (if you don't get Sentri)?? As already mentioned you need to spend several days here rather than just visiting and you need to be in the area to find an apartment. If you get in one of those American style apartments, expect to pay more $$$. And you will spend less money on everything if you speak Spanish. There are plenty of resources online about living in Mexico if you just take the time to search. Everyone who moves across the border goes through the same process before moving so good research is vital to find a suitable place to live. Contrary to what many say on this board, the majority of Americans living in Tijuana or north Baja do not have a tourist card; I have lived in Mexico for 2 years and never had one and no one has ever asked me for it. A U.S. passport will make your life much easier in doing everything.


----------



## Justina (Jan 25, 2013)

mes1952 said:


> Most U.S. policies do not provide coverage in Mexico be it Baja or anywhere else. The problem with bring the dog across will always be going into the U.S....and do you expect to have a dog in the car with you for 1+ hour (if you don't get Sentri)?? As already mentioned you need to spend several days here rather than just visiting and you need to be in the area to find an apartment. If you get in one of those American style apartments, expect to pay more $$$. And you will spend less money on everything if you speak Spanish. There are plenty of resources online about living in Mexico if you just take the time to search. Everyone who moves across the border goes through the same process before moving so good research is vital to find a suitable place to live. Contrary to what many say on this board, the majority of Americans living in Tijuana or north Baja do not have a tourist card; I have lived in Mexico for 2 years and never had one and no one has ever asked me for it. A U.S. passport will make your life much easier in doing everything.


I'm not an American but did live in Mexico for many years. If you live in San Diego, I suggest you phone the Mexican Consulate and either speak to them on the phone, although I know that nowadays it is impossible to speak to many Consulates and one has to send an e mail, at least that is the case with the Brits and the Spanish Consulate in Mexico. However, it does have advantages that if you state clearly what you want to know they in return are very concise which means that you can look over the mail instead of wondering what they said and it gives you the chance to lay out all your questions.
Offhand I would say as someone else mentioned to you that it is much better to hold an American passport rather than wandering in and out with whatever the other card an American can have. 
As to taking a dog into Mexico then I would google in pets something. I honestly can't remember their name but it will pop up and they will give you all the advice you require and for minimum dollars a download of the forms that you will need. I have used them and they were excellent, although used them for Spain but they offer all sorts of advice. 
I also believe, which you will discover from the consulate, that you can go in and out of Mexico with a temporary visa which I think, but only think lasts for at least three months but could be six, so if you aren't too far away from the border then would be an easy option.
Good luck


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Justina said:


> I also believe, which you will discover from the consulate, that you can go in and out of Mexico with a temporary visa which I think, but only think lasts for at least three months but could be six, so if you aren't too far away from the border then would be an easy option.
> Good luck


This is not a "temporary" visa but rather a tourist visa good for 6 months.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Actually it is a tourist permit and is good for 1 trip into Mexico for up to 180 days..supposed to turned in when departing Mexico...


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

chicois8 said:


> Actually it is a tourist permit and is good for 1 trip into Mexico for up to 180 days..supposed to turned in when departing Mexico...


 I'm never sure what is a visa and what is merely a "permit". Can anyone clarify these terms?


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

Countrys and Regions that requiere a visa to travel to Mexico - Instituto Nacional de Migración


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> I'm never sure what is a visa and what is merely a "permit". Can anyone clarify these terms?


Tourist status is a permit
Residente Temporal (formerly: No-inmigrante, FM-3, Inmigrante, FM-2) is a visa
Residente Permanente (formerly: Imigrado) is a visa


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

TundraGreen said:


> Tourist status is a permit
> Residente Temporal (formerly: No-inmigrante, FM-3, Inmigrante, FM-2) is a visa
> Residente Permanente (formerly: Imigrado) is a visa


Thanks, TG.


----------



## cuylers5746 (Mar 19, 2012)

*Time is something demanded every day in Mexico*

Hi Lorraine;

I don't think you're thinking this through very well. You conform to Mexico, how it does business, it's customs and lifestyle, and the border commute experience - Mexico does not conform to you.

We used to live in Rosarito Beach then Baja Mar Country Club. Very nice experience, but then I have a wife who is Mexicana and knew what we would be up against - inside and out.

The commute is going to be a killer for you unless you have some real flex hours. There's over 100,000 Mexicano's crossing the San Ysidro border every morning starting even before 6:00 AM to get to work in San Diego. Terrible lines. If you can go in to work around 11:00 AM leaving your place in Northern Baja around 10:00 AM it's doable. Hey, I used to commute across that border for a year, but it was only to catch a plane in San Diego and go to some major US City to give a Technical Training Class every other week. Every day is a totally different story? Holy Week/Easter Week(s) and other Mexican Holidays can double your time getting through the border.

Depending on where you live in Northern Baja it could take you 25-30 minutes minimum just to get to the line and another 45 minutes to an hour to get through the line then San Diego is about 25 minutes away. Almost 1.5-2 hours each way.

For get about any Visa. Definitely not needed. And, forget about commuting with the Dog! That might get you flagged to the secondary area in Customs and you wait until an Officer comes out and looks over your Dog's International Vet papers and approves you go go on to work. That could take on another half hour to your already lengthy commute.

IF you can find a banker that will allow you to have a Bank Account in T.J. then you could pay your utilities on-line. They look at you like some Leaper when you ask, as the US Govt. has put such restrictions on them, assuming that you're automatically a Drug Dealer trying to launder money. I kid you not. It's just not worth the hassle from the US Government for them to even issue you a Bank Account. So to pay your utilities means driving around to every office, trying to find some place to park, then standing in long lines and paying your bill. Figure an hour minimum for every bill. Aren't you supposed to be at work? There are some "agents", that will take a hefty commission to go do all that for you. Sometimes they're ******'s trying to make some more money to live on.

See what I mean? Conform to Mexico and what it's like - it's not going to conform to your wants or wishes.

First off. You have to define the Problem? Why do you really want to live in Northern Baja? Then take it from there to see if it's really feasible based upon your answer. There are Americans commuting every day and they put up with it. Maybe you could find a commuter pal?

Auto Insurance. Don't even think about driving 100 yards into Mexico without it! Any accident without good Mexican Insurance - you literally go to jail, your car is impounded and you stay there for a day, week? What ever it takes to get all claims settled. Then you get to go home. Think you'll still have a job after that? You've been there you see how they drive. Lewis & Lewis Auto Ins. Agency out of Beverly HIlls is great for getting a policy (even on-line in about an hour) for just Northern Mexico will probably run you less than half of what you're paying in California for Auto Insurance.

Everything in Mexico takes a long time. That's why it just fine for us retirees, but working people it can be a real hassle. People expect to take the time to have nice polite conversations and spend time with them. It's a very polite society. Are you ready for that?

Tell me what life style you're looking for and then maybe I can give you some suggestions on how to make it work without ridiculous effort.


----------

